# MOTW is..... Ockie



## lostprophet (Apr 28, 2008)

Member of the week is my mate from dA, Ockie


so get asking questions then


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 28, 2008)

Will there be a new avatar theme this week?

What new adventures would you like to see Colin get involved in?

Tell us a little about yourself


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 28, 2008)

so you doing anything good on July 13th???


----------



## ferny (Apr 28, 2008)

Ockie. Oi! Ockie. Oi! Ockie, Ockie, Ockie?


----------



## Ockie (Apr 28, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Will there be a new avatar theme this week?
> 
> What new adventures would you like to see Colin get involved in?
> 
> Tell us a little about yourself



New avatar theme, why not? 

Colin... haven't seen him for a while, so I guess any adventure proving he is still alive and well would do for now, but perhaps something outside in the sun would be great, make sure he has a hat on 

And about myself... here goes:

I'm 20, born and living in Spain, both parents are dutch. I'm studying Computer Science since 2 & half years ago at the University of Málaga, and liking it less and less... (guess it has something to do with photography, which I'm liking more and more).
Feels kind of weird to write about myself, so I won't add much more... I won't say what kind of music I like because its nearly everything, from classic music to electronic trance and from rock to country...
As long as its not "reggueton" (crappy music they play in the disco's here).
Started taking photography more less serious since last year February more less.



lostprophet said:


> so you doing anything good on July 13th???


I sure hope so... if anyone is on Holidays then near Marbella... come to "Dreamers-Disco", I'll hopefully be there enjoying a concert / session from Dj Tijs Verwest aka Dj Tiësto 


ferny said:


> Ockie. Oi! Ockie. Oi! Ockie, Ockie, Ockie?



What who where why?



RyMo said:


> Hello Ockie, pleasure to meet you.
> 
> *hand shake*
> 
> ...


Hello RyMo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 about my username:
Well, about 10 years ago my older brother (from fathers side only) who lives in Holland used that name for online games, since I was quite "addicted" to online gaming back then I also started using that name, and have been using it for online accounts ever since really... I only have been watermarking my photo's with my real name (Ockerse) since about a month or two...


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 28, 2008)

What should the avatar be this week?

What is your favorite thing to shoot?

Post your favortie shot that you have taken and favorite shot that someone here has taken.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 28, 2008)

post your favorite picture of yourself


----------



## Ockie (Apr 28, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> What should the avatar be this week?
> 
> What is your favorite thing to shoot?
> 
> Post your favortie shot that you have taken and favorite shot that someone here has taken.



Avatars should be Penguins vs Otters. Or cookies if neutral. 

My favorite "thing" to shoot is people. People living their daily lives - often referred to as Street Photography I believe .
I like to shoot that with cameras that are older than me on 400 ISO film's pushed to 1600 in developing (I love film grain) 

My favorite shot is:





And my favorite posted here is one from Andy, I can't find it, it was posted a long time ago... its a photo of a Spitfire... he sent it to me in high res and I got it printed for a uncle of mine who flew in Spitfires in WW2.
*Here it is: http://www.hardpointphotography.fotopic.net/p24279721_v10.html*


----------



## Ockie (Apr 28, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> post your favorite picture of yourself


Hmm, I don't have much of those... besides that I don't lend my camera to much people... Anyhow, a more less recent photo my mom took is:




and another one I don't dislike would be:







RyMo said:


> How many languages do you speak?


Native 2 - Spanish and Dutch
Good 1 - English
understand but too lazy to speak most of the time: French and German


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 28, 2008)

Ockie said:


> Avatars should be Penguins vs Otters. Or cookies if neutral.


Oh great, another member with an evil streak!! 



Ockie said:


> My favorite shot is:


Love that shot, Ockie!!!

If you could go anywhere and do anything for a 3 week vacation, where would you go?


----------



## Ockie (Apr 28, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> If you could go anywhere and do anything for a 3 week vacation, where would you go?


Hmm, I think it would be to the US, I was there 10 years ago with my parents and I remember I really liked it... 
3 weeks might still be short for a trip to the US though... oh well.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 28, 2008)

^^^^ Uhhh, can you narrow it down a bit? US is a big place. What would you want to see/do?


----------



## Ockie (Apr 28, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> ^^^^ Uhhh, can you narrow it down a bit? US is a big place. What would you want to see/do?



Last time I went mostly to National parks (Yellowstone, Yosemite, Sequoia, Mojave desert, etc), so I'd like to see some cities - New York, Boston, Washington. 



RyMo said:


> I see from your pic posted above, you like to swing the sticks...I'm a fellow golfer.
> 
> What's your handicap?
> 
> ...



Whats your handicap & best (golf) score?


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 28, 2008)

What kind of car do you drive?

Do you have any pets?

Who is the weirdest person in your opinion on this forum?

Who do you love to see posts from?

Who on the forum makes you laugh?


----------



## Ockie (Apr 28, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> What kind of car do you drive?
> *A 11 year old Opel (Vauxhaul for some) Astra SW.*
> 
> Do you have any pets?
> ...



^^


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey, you've got a penguin av, and you linked to Colin's thread. You sweetie you!! (Or do you need a favour?  :lmao: )



What's your favourite meal? Dessert? Beverage?


----------



## Ockie (Apr 28, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Hey, you've got a penguin av, and you linked to Colin's thread. You sweetie you!! (Or do you need a favor?  :lmao: )



*Eh, I've always liked penguins... can't remember if I've ever even seen an otter... last time I was in a zoo was too long ago... But if you can get me a 5D I won't say no *

What's your favourite meal? Dessert? Beverage?
*Favorite meal: Nearly raw steak with fries and vegetables.
Dessert: "kinder"-chocolate ice cream 
Beverage: With alcohol: Rum-cola. Without: Milk?*


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 28, 2008)

Do you think think that Anty will like my Avatar?

Canon or Nikon?

Which camera should get?

Should I shoot RAW or JPEG?


----------



## Ockie (Apr 28, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> Do you think think that Anty will like my Avatar?
> *Hmm, I somehow think she won't *
> 
> Canon or Nikon?
> ...


¨¨


----------



## MissMia (Apr 28, 2008)

Congrats on MOTW!

What is your favorite color?


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 28, 2008)

Good answers... I got my first *L* lens about three weeks ago, and LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 28, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> Do you think think that Anty will like my Avatar?


:raisedbrow:

Et tu, bobly?


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 28, 2008)

Well... Not as much as if I had this as my avatar, but hey I'm going for the underdog (you notice Okie is keeping track?).


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 28, 2008)

Heehee, I hadn't noticed he was keeping score. And it is human nature that after seeing no otters yet, people would start to pick them for their av. Even though deep down they really much prefer penguins.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ockie - what was the last movie you saw?


----------



## Ockie (Apr 28, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Heehee, I hadn't noticed he was keeping score. And it is human nature that after seeing no otters yet, people would start to pick them for their av. Even though deep down they really much prefer penguins.
> 
> 
> 
> Ockie - what was the last movie you saw?



Liar Liar. 

PS: I'll be away now for a couple of hours 
I'm going to dig a grave for one of my dogs, my parent's are taking him to the vet in 5 minutes to put him to sleep , I don't think I'll be in the mood for forums after that, so I'll keep answering questions tomorrow morning (around 12 {GMT+1} or so I think)


:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Ockie (Apr 28, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Congrats on MOTW!
> 
> What is your favorite color?



dark-blue I guess... haven't really got a favorite-favorite


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 28, 2008)

Ockie said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry:


Soooooo sorry. That's terribly sad news.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 28, 2008)

im sorry to hear youre putting your dog down 

:hug::


----------



## Ockie (Apr 28, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Soooooo sorry. That's terribly sad news.





spiffybeth said:


> im sorry to hear youre putting your dog down
> 
> :hug::



thanks both, Dennis wasn't too well for some days already, but today he was kind of completely lost... walked into things a couple of times during the morning, got even worse this afternoon... He'd probably died tonight else. 
At least he didn't suffer this way. 

This is how he looked like back in summer of 2005:


----------



## MissMia (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss! :hugs:


----------



## Ajay (Apr 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Dennis.  *hugs*

Hope this place will lift your spirits a bit.


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 28, 2008)

beautiful dog... I lost both of mine within the last year or so... I know how that feels.


----------



## Ockie (Apr 29, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> beautiful dog... I lost both of mine within the last year or so... I know how that feels.



Its the second one me & my parents have lost in 14 days... we still have 9 more left though... my parents live a bit "lost" in the hills with a decent amount of terrain around the house


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 29, 2008)

sorry to hear about that mate



anyway a question...

Are you the Technoviking? 

I only ask because you two are never on line at the same time


----------



## Ockie (Apr 29, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> sorry to hear about that mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm not that crazy (at least not yet)


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm probably gonna ask this every week til I get a straight answer...

What's the worst question you could possibly be asked by anyone?

And what's the answer to it?

:greenpbl:


----------



## Renair (Apr 29, 2008)

If you could kick a politican in the balls without any fear of being arrested, just because the politician is an arse, who would it be and why?


----------



## Ockie (Apr 29, 2008)

hmm... the tone of my parents when they ask me "how long are you going to take to finish computer science" sure isn't nice...

the answer is "I hope 3 more years"...


----------



## Ockie (Apr 29, 2008)

Renair said:


> If you could kick a politican in the balls without any fear of being arrested, just because the politician is an arse, who would it be and why?



hmmm.... probably the President of China after all the things happening with Tibet...


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 29, 2008)

kira knightley or *this?*


----------



## Melanie (Apr 29, 2008)

How do you rate photographic services such as Venture - who do funky styled photos?

(www.thisisventure.co.uk)

I don't work for them but I am thinking about going to them for a family photo and wanted your opinion?


----------



## Ockie (Apr 29, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> kira knightley or *this?*



Depends on which I can keep longer :greenpbl:
But probably the lenses... more = better right?



RyMo said:


> chocolate or vanilla?



Chocolate :blushing:



Melanie said:


> How do you rate photographic services such as Venture - who do funky styled photos?
> 
> (www.thisisventure.co.uk)
> 
> I don't work for them but I am thinking about going to them for a family photo and wanted your opinion?



Hmm, I checked their gallery on their website and I don't really like the style they use...
But if you do like that style then why not going to them?

You could also check if there is anyone on this board near you who might be interested in giving it a try...


----------



## Ajay (Apr 29, 2008)

How come I don't remember ever seeing you on here before?  I must be really really oblivious cause I've just had a look at your posts and we've hit a lot of the same threads.  How could I not remember Ockie?!

Where do you see yourself in ten years??


----------



## Ockie (Apr 29, 2008)

Ajay said:


> How come I don't remember ever seeing you on here before?  I must be really really oblivious cause I've just had a look at your posts and we've hit a lot of the same threads.  How could I not remember Ockie?!
> 
> Where do you see yourself in ten years??



Hmm... I don't even know where I'll be next year... but I'll guess either in Spain, Holland or the US.
I'd like to work & live a couple of years in those 3 country's...


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 29, 2008)

why is it that whenever I have a week off work it rains?


----------



## Ockie (Apr 29, 2008)

might be... who knows...


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 29, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> why is it that whenever I have a week off work it rains?


 
Because you need to be challenged in you photography skills and I think that's the only way it can be done right now... Of course I would love to have you out there with me chasing storms so that you can teach me how to take better shots of them ternaders.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 29, 2008)

so when you coming over to the UK again for a meetup???

did you know that we had Canon in the shop on saturday and I got a load of freebies again?

including some more Canon cuddly toys  but not bears this time. Can you guess what 2 animals they were?

Why is green green?

If Tiësto was a lens what lens would he be?

what are your fears?

who is your favourite photographer on this here forum?

why did you send me some Starbucks when I don't drink coffee?

why?

how?

where?

who?

apples?

Simple Simon met a pieman going to the Fair, said simple Simon to the pieman 'what you got in there?' now baring in mind that Simple Simon said that question to a pieman do you think that 
A. Simon was really simple
or
B. Simon was just taking the p1ss out of said pieman?

speaking of that pieman, what was his name and how much does he earn a year?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 29, 2008)

A G V J W T Q X V H A X I R E 
Q N Z O F I H C A L W I T E R 
G K O I P P D R X O T S E I T 
D H H N O H D E I F X G L U N 
K S C O A P O I S Z S V E O Q 
N O J M O C C T I S V M P L U 
S T Z I H W M P O O F K H N E 
T X N O F P T E B G B N O O L 
P T O X B E F H C P R K T K H 
L O S T P R O P H E T A O I K 
U L E N S S D Y D V K N P N Q 
B B S T U U C D I L S Z A H U 
R D N Q I B M X F I F K S E Y 
Y K O P A P A F M Q Y U Z J E 
A V T L B H W D B C C Q I M T 

Find the following 10 words
CANON
HARDPOINT
LENS
LOSTPROPHET
NIKON
PHOTOGRAPHY
SHIFT
TELEPHOTO
WIDE
TIESTO


----------



## Ockie (Apr 29, 2008)

RyMo said:


> What was your last meal?
> 
> Rate it out of 10.



bread. I was too tired to cook anything... so a 2/10



lostprophet said:


> so when you coming over to the UK again for a meetup???
> 
> *Perhaps this summer... I'd like to plan a "photo-trip" if I get my 5D this summer... not sure if the UK is a good idea though... considering I like street photography and well... police seems a bit paranoia with people with slr's...*
> 
> ...


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 29, 2008)

^^^ Was the HDR photog woodsac by any chance?

Good advice re LP photographing more penguins!! But please use the word 'photographing', as I fear LP would take the suggestion to 'shoot' more penguins too literally.

Do you have any fears/phobias? (besides meeting LP, of course)

Do you like lima beans?  Brussel sprouts?

Do blonds, redheads, or brunettes have more fun?


----------



## Ockie (Apr 29, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> A G V J *W* T Q X V H A X I R E
> Q N Z O F *I* H C A L W I T E R
> G K O I P P *D* R X O T S E I T
> D H H N O H D *E* I F X G L U N
> ...



all there


----------



## Ockie (Apr 29, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ Was the HDR photog woodsac by any chance?
> *Yep, it was him. *
> 
> Good advice re LP photographing more penguins!! But please use the word 'photographing', as I fear LP would take the suggestion to 'shoot' more penguins too literally.
> ...


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 29, 2008)

Poppy or Libby?


----------



## Ockie (Apr 29, 2008)

Are those names of the new cuddly toys?
Libby


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 29, 2008)

Ockie said:


> Are those names of the new cuddly toys?
> Libby









I can't believe you don't know who Poppy and Libby are
http://www.hardpointphotography.fotopic.net/p44495088.html


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 29, 2008)

Ockie said:


> Are those names of the new cuddly toys?


   In a manner of speaking


----------



## Ockie (Apr 29, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> I can't believe you don't know who Poppy and Libby are
> http://www.hardpointphotography.fotopic.net/p44495088.html



Who says thats not "cuddly" approved?
The term toys would indeed be inappropriate, but cuddly sure isn't :greenpbl:

But as I said before, Libby.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 30, 2008)

Are you musically inclined? That is, can you sing, or do you play any musical instruments?


----------



## Ockie (Apr 30, 2008)

RyMo said:


> So you like football? (soccer)
> A bit, I normally only watch uefa / champions league finals & euro / world cup matches of teams I like (Real Madrid, Holland & Spain)
> 
> How do you like your steak cooked?
> ...


Don't laugh too much but... I left my camera's battery charger in my student flat on monday when I came to my parent's house for a week... my battery's are now empty so .
They are similar to these, only a bit lower at the ankles and completely white excepting the logo, which is dark blue.





. If you really want to know how they look like I can take a photo of the shoes with my phone cam tomorrow... its charging batteries now also... 




Antarctican said:


> Are you musically inclined? That is, can you sing, or do you play any musical instruments?
> Not really, can't sing and I've never really taken the time to learn to play any instrument


sorry for taking so long to reply


----------



## Ockie (Apr 30, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Oh man, sorry to hear about your charger...bummer!
> 
> Does this mean no pics while you're the MOTW???



I can use my old point & shoot... or my mobile phone's...
I'm just getting some photo's of my dogs off the card... thank god for card readers... I might post some of the photo's later on...


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 30, 2008)

Ever broken any bones? (on yourself, not someone else!)

Can you skateboard?


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 30, 2008)

with you point and shoot take a picture of a tornado, please.


----------



## Ockie (Apr 30, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Ever broken any bones? (on yourself, not someone else!)
> Nope, nearly broke one of my ankles 12 years or so ago though,  luckily it was only a bad sprain
> 
> Can you skateboard?


I can stand on a skateboard and move without falling... thats about it... no fancy jumping or anything...
I'm looking since a month or two for a skateboard... would spare me quite some time to get to university in the morning... From where I live to my university its all downhill...



BoblyBill said:


> with you point and shoot take a picture of a tornado, please.
> Get me a plane ticket to a place where they have tornado's and I'll do it.


----------



## Ockie (Apr 30, 2008)

RyMo said:


> When eat chili, fork or spoon?
> Hardly ever eat it, but fork
> 
> How many tickets have you had? (from the police, not concert!)
> ...


----------



## Ockie (Apr 30, 2008)

RyMo said:


> That's a lame ticket if I ever heard one!
> 
> As for the witness protection program, you'd know if you were.
> 
> ...




Hmm, nope. Won't wear pink stuff normally though


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 30, 2008)

Have you ever been kissed by a sea lion?
Rode a camel, elephant or any other strange animal?
Have you ever been running with the bulls?


----------



## Ockie (Apr 30, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Have you ever been kissed by a sea lion?
> Nope... touched a couple of them at sort of sea-zoo in Holland.
> ^^that wasn't meant as a twisted question now was it?^^
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 30, 2008)

Penguins vs otters, eh?  I decided to go with Otter.  Is that fine by you?


----------



## Ockie (May 1, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Penguins vs otters, eh?  I decided to go with Otter.  Is that fine by you?


Yes, but I don't see no Otter avatar in your profile :thumbdown:


----------



## Antarctican (May 1, 2008)

Most embarrassing moment you'd care to share?

Proudest moment?


----------



## Ockie (May 1, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Most embarrassing moment you'd care to share?
> 
> Proudest moment?


Most embarrassing... can't remember much, I try to forget those... had one the other day in a darkroom developing though... I thought no one would come in so I had my iPod on and was more less "singing" along... when someone indeed came in :blushing: whoops... 

Proudest?
Probably when I won a golf tournament  some years ago, with quite a difference with the 2nd spot :geek:
Oh, and when they called me I got 2nd spot in a photo contest held at my university.
*Edit*
Also when they emailed me that one of my photo's had been published in a national newspaper


----------



## nealjpage (May 1, 2008)

Ockie said:


> Yes, but I don't see no Otter avatar in your profile :thumbdown:



Oh, there's an Otter.  You've just got to look more closely.


----------



## Ockie (May 1, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Oh, there's an Otter.  You've just got to look more closely.


if you say so...


----------



## Ockie (May 1, 2008)

done. since you wanted my computer "only" I've removed the rest of the picture and added some penguin emoticons to it. also some random emoticon ...






I'm saving money for a iMac... or a 5D.. still need to decide


----------



## BoblyBill (May 2, 2008)

When will you be able to get a 5D MkII for me?


----------



## Antarctican (May 2, 2008)

^^^ Otter emotes are hard to come by. Apparently they're not as popular as penguins.


----------



## Ockie (May 2, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> When will you be able to get a 5D MkII for me?


21 of september in Den Haag, Holland. :meh:



RyMo said:


> Thanks for the pic mate!
> 
> Is there a particular reason why you didn't use otter emotes when decorating the hidden part of the pic?


Yep, I didn't have one 



Antarctican said:


> ^^^ Otter emotes are hard to come by. Apparently they're not as popular as penguins.


Linux has a great deal with that "adopting" tux as their logo / icon .


----------



## Antarctican (May 4, 2008)

Can you cook?

What are some of the sights in your country that a visitor should not miss?


----------



## Ockie (May 4, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Can you cook?
> 
> I'm living in a flat since September, so I have to
> Quite like doing it too.
> ...



:cyclops::bigangel::coffee:


----------



## Antarctican (May 4, 2008)

Have you ever been mugged or pickpocketed?

Do you snore?

Can you whistle?


----------



## lostprophet (May 4, 2008)

can you guess who will be MOTW next week?


----------



## Ockie (May 4, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Have you ever been mugged or pickpocketed?
> 
> Do you snore?
> 
> Can you whistle?


No, sometimes and yes :mrgreen:


----------



## Ockie (May 4, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> can you guess who will be MOTW next week?



I have 3 guesses:
RyMo
Ajay
nealjpage


----------

